# Iras67- Need wiring schematic



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys any suggestion on where to get the most accurate readable electrical diagram for my 67 GTO? I looked in restoration book but it did not have anything usable. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

First, may I suggest that you use a thread or question specific *title* rather than "Iras67" for every thread you start?
This way we can decipher which thread is for what without having to click each one. 

Here are some wiring schematics for your 67 GTO (click images). You can sort through the ones in that search but it looks like this one might be the best one.









Also I attached "just" the exterior light wiring schematic for your car.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks, and thanks for the thread tip I did not think about that. Still a newbie to this lol any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Get a Factory Service Manual for your car; the wiring diagrams are included, along with everything you need for any chassis/engine/transmission/electrical/suspension work.

Best $40 you'll ever spend on your car...


----------

